# Oestrogen DROP on Menopur?!



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Guys, anyone alive out there?!   Very quiet on here at the mo!

I'm half way through my second Menopur cycle and my staff nurse is getting a bit baffled as my Oestrogen levels have dropped in the last 4 days...they had just put my dose up too from 75 to 112.5.   Last cycle I had no issues about this, although I make no Oestrogen naturally. 

Ive heard people say that every cycle is different, do you this this one is going to end in cancellation? Anyone else gone through similar?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Laura,

My oestrogen only drops when I've ovulated. From how I understand it it goes up before O, then drops and then has a second, lower peak in the LP then drops again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Estradiol_during_menstrual_cycle.png

Not sure why yours is dropping before you've ovulated. I know your follies have been slow growing and when mine didn't grow much and my oestrogen dropped they decided to abandon the cycle.
However, they then thought I'd O'd anyway, when they weren't looking! For me because it was abandoned before I used the Pregnyl it just wasn't counted and I got an extra cycle.

I hope you get some answers.

Kathryn xx

/links


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Kathryn,

Thanks for your reply, hope the 2WW is treating you well - I'm looking forward to your diary posts!

The next scan showed (small) growth so it must have gone back up again. There is no chance of me ovulating
without a huge pregnyl shot, as I dont' make any LH or FSH etc etc bla bla.

I'm nervous about my scan tomorrow, as noone is telling me what is going on. 
I'll let you know!

Laura


----------

